#  Vorstellungen >   Da bin ich >

## Falke

Na dann stelle ich mich mal eben vor ! 
Ich bin wie man sehen kann 44 Lenze alt
Kinder, ja haben ich und meine Frau auch genug
Krankheiten: Ich bin zu ehrlich und zu dick, ja 130 Kg sind bei DIA2 zu viel und ja das rauchen (als Sucht sehend) sollte ich eigentlich auch bleiben lasen (man hat halt seine Lasterchen) 
schreibe gern, spiele gerne Gesellschaftsspiele, hab meinen PC und natürlich viel viel Familie die mich täglich fordert. 
Hab jetzt mich hier mal angemeldet und hoffe das es so ein zwei Beiträge hier gibt die ich für mich nützlich verwenden kann.

----------


## urologiker

Welcome on board!  :Smiley:  
Ich freu mich auf deine Beiträge  
logiker, Mod der urologischen Sprechstunde

----------


## Laura

Hallo Falke,  
herzlich willkommen!  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Laura

----------


## Woman

Hallo
Willkommen kann es sein das wir dich kennen?
Du kommst mir bekannt vor

----------


## urologiker

Also das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich...

----------


## Pianoman

Für völlig unwahrscheinlich! 
Pianoman

----------


## Laura

> Also das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich...

  :c_laugh:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Jaaaa *total* unwahrscheinlich, wirklich...  
...woher auch??

----------


## Laura

> Jaaaa *total* unwahrscheinlich, wirklich...  
> ...woher auch??

 Das scheint die viel zitierte Forumssucht zu sein...  :laughter10:

----------


## Woman

Also doch Kleber am Hintern
Wusste ich doch das er das wieder ist

----------


## Pianoman

Wer ? 
Pianoman

----------


## Woman

Na Obelix Klosterbruder Obelix und wie auch immer 
da braucht man ein Durchblickerlehrgang,ich blicks nicht mehr

----------


## Pianoman

Also das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen! 
Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

Außerdem ist`s eh wurscht. Der Falke ist offenbar schon wieder ausgeflogen.  
Pianoman

----------


## Woman

Was kannst du dir nicht vorstellen,das es Obelix ist ?
Ist doch eindeutig,seine Hobbys !!!!!
Tja Vögel fliegen eben rein und raus :c_laugh:

----------


## sun

Ich denke, er fliegt hier ab und zu oder sogar oft, also Gast rein.

----------


## Pianoman

Ich vermisse ein wenig den außerordentlichen Syntax. 
Pianoman

----------


## Woman

Pianoman was heisst das?

----------


## urologiker

> Ich vermisse ein wenig den außerordentlichen Syntax. 
> Pianoman

 Jep, daran ist er ja auch eindeutig zu identifizieren, aktuellstes Beispiel "als Sucht sehend". 
btw...[Klugscheissmodus on] Es heisst DIE Syntax.[KSM paused] 
@ Falke - du bist fast immer online, warum schreibst du nichts mehr?  
DC@ :Cry:  
EDIT: @pianoman - das war sicherlich Teil des jokes, richtig?! *lach*

----------


## Woman

Er spielt Hui Buh und geistert :c_laugh:  :teasing_new:

----------


## Pianoman

Uuuups, erwischt. Wollte eigentlich "dem"  schreiben. 
War wohl zu heiß heute in Zehlendorf. 
Pianoman

----------


## Falke

@all 
Na ja ich kenne in zwar aber ich bin es nicht !
Die Ähnlichkeiten liegen wahrscheinlich daran das wir zusammen groß wurden
und er mich darum gebeten hat ab und an  mal darüber wieder was zu hören
von diesem Forum.
Ich schätze Ihn sehr als Freund und das nun seit der Grundschule
und das was er eben kann ist zuhören und Menschen in jeglicher Lage zu helfen.
Er findet einfach immer die richtigen nicht verletzenden Worte wie auch die 
Freiheit sich rechtzeitig zu verabschieden. 
Na ja so ist er halt aber ich soll Euch Grüßen von Ihm

----------


## lucy230279

ach uwe, glaubst du das selber was du da schreibst? der selbe name,das gleiche alter, das gleiche verhalten, die gleichen krankheiten... 
warum gibst du es nicht einfach zu?

----------


## Falke

@lucy 
Na da liegst Du aber Falsch da gibt es schon noch 
ein paar Dinge die mich von Ihm unterscheiden. 
Aber das schreib ich Dir so bald ich weis wie das mit den PN's funkt dann

----------


## Pianoman

Vielleicht steckt da ´ne ganz tragische Geschichte hinter?  
Nach der Geburt getrennte Zwillinge oder so etwas.   
Hört man ja immer wieder...   
Pianoman

----------


## urologiker

Falke & Obelix - ein Zwillingsmärchen  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Falke

@Pianoman 
Wäre schön wenn es so wäre.
Ist es aber leider nicht.
Nicht Verwand, verschwägert oder sonstiges, einfach nur langjähriger Freund und Wegbegleiter (kuck an, ja auch schon jetzt über 35 Jahre werden es dieses Jahr)
Aber lieb ist Uwe schon und vor allem das was er sich in den Kopf gesetzt hat, dass macht der dann schon bzw. das zieht der ohne wenn und aber durch, so viel Mut hätte ich teilweise nicht vor allem seine Willenskraft was das angeht. 
Schauen wir mal was da noch so alles geschieht ich glaub bei ihm kriselt es schon ein wenig heftig zur Zeit 
Aber ich glaube das bekommt er schon wieder in den Griff, er wäre sonst nicht er 
Ich werde jetzt aber mal Geld unter die Leute bringen gehen und  was für zwischen die Zähne kaufen gehen. 
Nice Weekend !

----------


## Patientenschubser

.....wir glauben alles...  *Aber was für eine romantische Geschichte Piano...  durch dieses Forum lernen sich Zwillingsbrüder kennen die sofort nach der Geburt, auf sehr dramatische Weise,  getrennt wurden... 
der Eine wuchs bei schrecklich armen Leuten auf...
der Andere kam zum König ins Schloss und wurde dort wie sein Sohn auf- und erzogen...
Beide treffen sich - unter sehr mysteriösen Umständen- beim Diabetikertreffen zum allerersten Mal...
Als sie dann zusammen einen Humpen trinken gehen treffen sie in dem Wirtshaus ihre jüngere Schwester als Bedienung....* 
iss klar... (was´n noch alles?)

----------


## Brava

Wer es glaubt
Ich nicht :angry_10:  :angry_10:

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Piano, 
da Du diesen Text schon seit einger Zeit,
ist mir dieser neulich schon ins Auge gestochen (aua) 
der passt hier voll und ganz....  :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## Brava

Stimmt oder ein Mensch der nicht mehr unterscheiden kann zwischen Wahrheit und Lüge
Ich glaube das es Obelix ist odeer wie auch immer er heisst
Mensch was wird das?

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Ich denke eine Stippvisite wie letzten paar Mal eben auch...*

----------


## lucy230279

brava mein schatz, ich weiß es nicht...
zerbreche mir darüber schon den kopf...

----------


## Brava

Ich verstehs nicht mehr,aber naja 
Des Menschen wille ist sein Himmelreich

----------


## Pianoman

Unsere Fehler und Gebrechen sind nicht lächerlich an sich, aber lächerlich sind unsere Versuch, sie verstecken zu wollen.
Aber Exentriker haben ihre Mitte eben außerhalb
der Mitte ihrer Mitmenschen gefunden. 
Pianoman

----------


## Brava

Das stimmt schon,was aber soll das bringen?
Dann hätte er hier bleiben können ,und nicht das dauernde hin und her
Anders rum wie verzeifelt muss man sein ,um diese Schritte zu tun?

----------


## Pianoman

Na, eine Seelentragödie kann ich hier nun nicht sehen, möglicherweise aber den Versuch, trotz Inhaltsschwerelosigkeit der Sachbeiträge, die eigene Person in den Mittelpunkt des Interesses zu stellen. QED.  
Pianoman

----------


## Brava

Da fällt mir nix mehr ein :u_thinking02y:  oder hat er 2 Persönlichkeiten

----------


## Brava

Lucy Süsse mir gehts genau so

----------


## Laura

Was so ein Vorstellungsbeitrag doch für Spekulationen und auch wilde Diskussionen auslösen kann... :bigeyes_2_blue5:  
Es ist doch völlig egal, ob Falke Obelix ist oder nicht, laßt ihn doch einfach seine Runden durch das Forum fliegen und gut ist. Verstehe die ganze Aufregung hier nicht, er tut doch nichts Böses! 
Laura

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Laura, 
na da sich alle einig sind das Falke = Obelix (and all the others) ist, 
er aber behauptet er sei es nicht siehe Beiträge #22, #24, #27... 
Wenn es doch so ist das er es ist und das ist so!
Warum steht er dann nicht dazu, warum kommt und geht er alle paar Tage?
Waru  diese an den Haaren herbei gezogene Geschichte, mit ich bin ein Bekannter von Ihm ich sol hier ab un zu nach dem Rechten sehen - 
warum überhaupt nach dem Rechten sehen?  
Warum bleibt er nicht einfach da und schreibt seine Beiträge... 
Warum hat er sich den überhaupt schon zickmal An- & Ab- und wieder Angemeldet..?

----------


## Laura

Puuuuh, Patientenschubser, soviele Fragen auf einmal.  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:  
Ich kann sie Dir nicht beantworten, daß kann Falke nur selber, aber ich glaube einfach mal, er hat seine Gründe, weshalb und wieso er sich hier an- und wieder ab- und wieder anmeldet.  
Vielleicht verrät er sie uns bzw. Dir mal irgendwann, wenn Du nicht mehr damit rechnest. 
Laura

----------


## Patientenschubser

Oh ich weiß genug, vielen Dank es bedarf nicht noch mehr "Aufklärung"...  *Ich versteh nur nicht warum er immer wieder hier auftaucht....*

----------


## Laura

> *Ich versteh nur nicht warum er immer wieder hier auftaucht....*

 Wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb, es scheint diese Forumssucht zu geben. Er kann vielleicht nicht ohne, auch wenn er es gerne würde, könnte ich mir vorstellen.  
Laura

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb, es scheint diese Forumssucht zu geben. Er kann vielleicht nicht ohne, auch wenn er es gerne würde, könnte ich mir vorstellen.  
> Laura

 In diesem Fall, würde hier nur eine adäquate Therapie helfen... 
das habe ich aber bereits schon einmal hier: siehe Beitrag Nr. 18 geschrieben.
Wer Krank ist sollte sich tunlichst helfen lassen, dafür wird z.B. geforscht...

----------


## Pianoman

Na ja, Laura, wenn er muß, kann er ja auch bleiben; als Thor, Klosterbruder, Obelix oder als Kumpel von diesen Kollegen. Oder als Kumpel vom Kumpel von diesen Kollegen. Oder aber als Kumpel vom Kumpel vom Kumpel vom Kumpel von...
Es wäre dann nur gut zu wissen, mit wem man gerade spricht.   
Lächerlich bleibt´s trotzdem.  
Pianoman

----------


## Patientenschubser

Danke Piano, 
es gab da mal vor Urzeiten in ARD eine Spielshow mit Walter Spier die hieß: *WER EINMAL LÜGT DEM GLAUBT MAN NICHT......*  :baa_cut:  
Nicht umsonst sagt der Volksmund: *"Ehrlich wehrt am längsten!"* oder?!  :congratulations_2b_cut:  
Alles andere ist blablabla eine Schmierenkomödie (der schlimmsten Sorte!)  :crazy10:   
Ich erinnere an den ersten Beitrag bei der zwoten Vorstellung von Obelix1962... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Laura

Immerhin beschäftigt Euch das Thema so, daß man hier nun 4 Seiten wilde Vermutungen und Diskussionen lesen kann. Egal ob Falke, Obelix oder Mönch oder was auch immer, er scheint interessant zu sein, jedenfalls steht er hier im Mittelpunkt und Ihr sorgt dafür, daß es auch so bleibt.  
Was will man(n) mehr?  :Zwinker:  
Laura

----------


## Falke

@all 
Erst mal Danke für diese offenen Disk 
Schon die die damit angefangen haben zeugen eindeutig von Entzugserscheinungen
bezüglich der Abwesenheit Uwe's. 
Er hat schon seine Gründe.
Ich habe heute Mittag mit ihm gesprochen über so manche Dinge mal schaun
was da noch rüber kommt (er hat vor allem Sehnsucht nach dem Forum, sagte er zumindest) vielleicht meldet er sich ja schon bald wieder an? 
Na ja das ist sein Problem, das kann nur er entscheiden! 
Euch trotzdem ein Danke für die nette Begrüßung zum Teil   
PS: Gruß an Patientenschubser,  Uwe sagte: "Das neue Bild passt besser zu Dir!"
ach ja und die Sachen mit dem Exzentriker von Pianoman sollte mal überdacht werden bevor man so etwas äußert

----------


## urologiker

@Falke - nee, is klar. Mal im Ernst: NIEMAND hier on board glaubt dir, dass du nicht alter ego von Obelix1962 bist und insofern bitte ich dich höflich, zu deiner (einen!) Identität zu stehen....  
Danke, logiker

----------


## lucy230279

@falke 
was hältst du davon, wenn ich deine pn veröffentliche?

----------


## Julchen

_@falke_  _was hältst du davon, wenn ich deine pn veröffentliche?_ 
Hallo Lucy,
PN sind nicht für die Öffentlichkeit gedacht und sollten aus Vertrauensgründen auch dort bleiben - egal wie "spektakulär" evtuelle "Enthüllungen" sein könnten, das wäre nur etwas für den Augenblick - mein Vertrauen wäre dann futsch.  
Grüße
Julchen

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Hallo Lucy,
> PN sind nicht für die Öffentlichkeit gedacht und sollten aus Vertrauensgründen auch dort bleiben - egal wie "spektakulär" evtuelle "Enthüllungen" sein könnten, das wäre nur etwas für den Augenblick - mein Vertrauen wäre dann futsch.  
> Grüße
> Julchen

 @Julchen
Da sowieso keinerlei Vertrauen mehr zu Obelix/ Klosterbruder/ Falke.. besteht könnte die PN veröffentlicht werden.
Auf der anderen Seite gebe ich dir völlig recht, das damit eben das Vertrauensverhältniss von/ zu anderen Usern erheblich gestört wird. 
@Falke, 
freut mich wenn du meinst das das Bild zu mir passt.
Deines passt ebenso wie dein neuer Nichname nicht zu Dir. 
Da du die Eigenschaften die in der Mythologie dem Falken zugeschrieben werden leider nicht in dir vereinst.
Vorallem in Slawischen Ländern ist es das Symboltier der Krieger - eine Gestalt der Sonne und des Lichts-. 
Im russischen Märchen verwandeln sich oft die Helden in Falken um schwierige Aufgaben zu lösen.
Da er durch seinen großen Mut, seine scharfen Augen eine große Distanzen in kurzer Zeit durchmessen kann.
Oder bei den Kelten zählte der Falke als Übermittler zwischen dieser und der Anderswelt. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Laura

> @Julchen
> Da sowieso keinerlei Vertrauen mehr zu Obelix/ Klosterbruder/ Falke.. besteht könnte die PN veröffentlicht werden.
> Auf der anderen Seite gebe ich dir völlig recht, das damit eben das Vertrauensverhältniss von/ zu anderen Usern erheblich gestört wird.

 @ Patientenschubser,  
sie könnte veröffentlicht werden, sicher. Aber warum sollte man das tun? Ich habe mich hier durch viele alte Beiträge gelesen und auch durch so manche Streitgespräche mit nicht immer gutem Ausgang. Es scheint so, als ob hier einige wieder Streit suchen. Schade, es war gerade so schön friedlich hier und die Themen sind gut zur Zeit. Warum also nun hier diese Hexenjagd auf einen User, von dem wir alle nicht wissen, ist es Obelix oder doch nur ein Freund von Obelix, also Falke. Verdächtigungen kann man meistens erstmal nicht beweisen, was soll das also hier mit der Androhung, die PN zu veröffentlichen? Meiner Meinung nach bedeutet PN Private Nachricht und das sollte sie doch wohl auch bleiben. Mein Vertrauen wäre sehr gestört, wenn ich hier eine PN lesen würde, die gar nicht für alle bestimmt war, wie das halt so ist mit Privaten Mitteilungen.    

> @Falke,  
> Da du die Eigenschaften die in der Mythologie dem Falken zugeschrieben werden leider nicht in dir vereinst.

 Warum das denn nicht? Natürlich werden sie vereint! Siehe Dein Beispiele:   

> Im russischen Märchen verwandeln sich oft die Helden in Falken um schwierige Aufgaben zu lösen. 
> Oder bei den Kelten zählte der Falke als Übermittler zwischen dieser und der Anderswelt. 
> Gruß Schubser

 Das paßt schon alles auf Falke, findest Du nicht? 
Laura

----------


## Brava

Laura
Es will hier bestimmt keiner Streit,wir wollen nur die Wahrheit
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger

----------


## Falke

@urologiker:
 nee, is klar. Mal im Ernst: NIEMAND hier on board glaubt dir, dass du nicht alter ego von Obelix1962 bist und insofern bitte ich dich höflich, zu deiner (einen!) Identität zu stehen....  wie @Patientenschubser doch gleich bemerkte:
Im russischen Märchen verwandeln sich oft die Helden in Falken um schwierige Aufgaben zu lösen.
Da er durch seinen großen Mut, seine scharfen Augen eine große Distanzen in kurzer Zeit durchmessen kann.
Oder bei den Kelten zählte der Falke als Übermittler zwischen dieser und der Anderswelt.  Derzeit ist es eben so das bestimmte Vorraussetzungen mich zu diesem Schritt zwingen (Zwangsneurose), ne mal ohne Spass langsam ist mir die laufende Kritik bezüglich Eurer laufende Nörkeleien zu wieder.  Wenn Ihr mich kennen würdet würden solche Kommentare warscheinlich nicht von Euch kommen. Na ja ich werde Zukünftig nicht mehr daraufhin reagieren. Sollte ich wirklich der Ego von Obelix sein denk Dir doch einfach mal auch Deinen Teil !  @Lucy
was hältst du davon, wenn ich deine pn veröffentliche?  Na wenn es Dich persönlich Glücklich macht, tu Dir bitte keinen Zwang an !  "Ich denke eben darüber nach ob ich mal eben ein paar PM's veröffentliche!" finde ich jedenfalls für einen Moderator (das bist Du ja wohl nun auch schon fast ein halbes Jahr) sehr schwach (dazu sende ich Dir aber selbstverständlich wie auch schon zu anderen Gelegenheiten ein P= persönliche von Person: Lebewesen, das nach vernünftigen Prinzipien denken kann und von daher seine Würde als Person erhält N = Nachricht =Auf gegenseitige Beziehungsseiten wird ausgedrückt bzw. aufgenommen, wie der Sender zum Empfänger steht und was er von ihm hält.)  @Julchen  Danke für Deine Ausführung bezüglich persönlicher Mitteilungen (PN), hätte ich nicht besser schreiben können.  @all, wie man sieht in diesem Tread gibt es Dinge im Leben die einem lange nachgetragen werden

----------


## Laura

> Laura
> Es will hier bestimmt keiner Streit,wir wollen nur die Wahrheit
> Nicht mehr und nicht weniger

 @ Brava und die anderen,  
und was habt Ihr von der Wahrheit?  
Manchmal erscheinen Dinge so bedeutungsvoll und dann, wenn man darüber Bescheid weiß, sind sie so unwichtig, nichtig und klein.  
Was habt Ihr davon, wenn Ihr die Wahrheit kennen würdet? Würde diese Hexenjagd dann hier aufhören oder ginge sie dann erst richtig los? 
Entschuldigt bitte meine Kritik, aber das, was hier zur Zeit gegen einen User getrieben wird und wo auch noch viele Leute mitmachen, allen voran die Moderatoren, finde ich mehr als unfair. Gerade ein/eine Moderator(in) sollte wissen, was es mit einer PN auf sich hat und sich nicht auf die unterste Schiene begeben.  
Lacht doch einfach mal darüber und seht das nicht alles so verbissen. Falke oder Obelix tut doch auch keinem was. Ich sehe jedenfalls nicht, daß es schlimm ist, wenn er hier mitschreibt. Nur leider wird alles, was hier von ihm geschrieben wird sofort in der Luft zerrissen. Wie schon einige Male hier geschehen an diesem Board, siehe meinen Beitrag weiter oben. 
Laura

----------


## Brava

Laura
Ich kenne nun die Wahrheit
Noch nie habe ich mich an einer Hexenjagt beteiligt werde es auch nicht tun
Für mich ist dieses Thema abgehackt

----------


## Falke

@Laura, 
stell Dir vor Du sitzt auf einer Schwiegermutter !
Die pickst genau so wenn Du keine Lederhosen an hast 
Trotzdem Danke für den Versuch zu helfen werde Dir sobald ich dazu komme mal dazu etwas schreiben bzw. zukommen lassen.

----------


## Laura

Laß mal, ich setze mich auf keinen Kaktus, jedenfalls nicht freiwillig.  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:  
Aber ein guter Vergleich und Danke.  :Smiley:  
Laura

----------


## StarBuG

So, und da dieses Thema hier auch nur wieder zu Streitereien führt, werde ich es schließen. 
Die ganzen Spekulationen bringen eh nichts. Wenn er es sein sollte und es nicht sagen will, um Himmels Willen, dann lasst ihn doch. 
So, und nun wieder zu wichtigeren Themen bitte  :Zwinker:  
Gruß  
Michael

----------

